# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Jak pomóc osobie, która ma myśli samobójcze?

## Jola

Witajcie.
Moja koleżanka ostatnio się bardzo zmieniła, za wiele nie chce mi mówić ale widać ze jest coś nie tak. W zeszłym tygodniu rozmawiałyśmy i zwierzyła mi się, że miewa ostatnio myśli samobójcze.
Czy powinnam powiedzieć jej rodzicom?
Mamy dopiero po 18 lat.

----------


## Kamil

Musisz z nią szczerze porozmawiać; dowiedzieć się szczegółów, tak aby nie było za późno.
Powiedz jej o myśli powiedzenia o wszystkim jej rodzicom.

----------

